# Uvi Vault 3 / V collection 8



## Trancer (Feb 23, 2021)

Hello,

Already owning Omnisphere 2, I asked myself the following question, is it enough on its own?

I hesitate between the Uvi Vault 3 and the V collection 8 of Arturia to complete Omnisphere 2, if it is useful of course?

I would love to hear your thoughts on Vault 3 and V collection 8.

It is for composing electronic techno / trance music.

Thank you in advance for your answers.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 23, 2021)

Trancer said:


> Hello,
> 
> Already owning Omnisphere 2, I asked myself the following question, is it enough on its own?
> 
> ...


I would go with Vengeance Sound Avenger synth for the type of music you’re doing. I also have VV3 and V Collection 7.


----------



## Trancer (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks for your feedback.

I had Avenger and I didn't really get hooked, I still use Nexus 2 though and I'm hesitant to upgrade to version 3.

As you have the VV3 and the V collection 7, what do you think?

Better the VV3 or the V7?

The Uvi products are apparently excellent, more of a patch factory, which suits me quite well in the idea, not very tinkerers of sounds, but rather a consumer of patches / sounds.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 23, 2021)

Trancer said:


> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> I had Avenger and I didn't really get hooked, I still use Nexus 2 though and I'm hesitant to upgrade to version 3.
> 
> ...


Both excellent packages, ton of stuff, quality sound. You should check the products in each bundle to see what you prefer.


----------



## kevinh (Feb 23, 2021)

For trance you need Dune 3. Assume you have checked out Vital, ANA2, phaseplant, and serum.

VV3 is great for vintage sounds. Tons of them (218GB). V8 is great as well, you get the old standards plus pigments 2 which is really nice. I guess it depends what you are after.


----------



## Trancer (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks for your feedback.

Better to try indeed, but not very fan of cluttering my pc with demos, not ideal.

Indeed Dune 3, but apparently it is very resource intensive. No return with Live 11 yet. I like the sounds of old synths, but VV3 and V8 seem quite similar. Unless I'm mistaken, more possibilities to make and create sounds with the V8, which for me is not very useful.

Serum is clearly a safe bet, just like Sylenth 1.

On the other hand Pigment 2, not redundant with Serum?

VV3 or V8, complementary to Omnisphere 2 where Omnisphere 2 is enough on its own and better to invest for example in Dune 3 and Serum?


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 23, 2021)

I honestly like UVI stuff better. Less CPU intensive. I like the GUI from Falcon way better too.


----------



## Trancer (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank you for your advice. Indeed, Arturia is a little more resource intensive.

I did not know Phaseplant at all, monstrous this vst. Adaptation time most certainly, but really surprising. The price with a bubble effects practically identical to Omnisphere 2 on the other hand.

Much less presets as Omnisphere 2. On the other hand Phaseplant is really organic and gives a dimension to the sounds.

Thank you for this discovery.


----------



## modularg2 (Feb 23, 2021)

I have all of those mentioned above. I can say that VV3 is huge, really huge! tons and tons of synths I love UVI for quality of its sound.
With VV3 you can have thousand and thousand of patches from hundred synth. UVI has programmed amazing bank of patches. Arturia V8 is better for who goes on programming and patching on his own, due they are virtual repro of real synths


----------



## Trancer (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank you for your reply. You confirm what a lot of people think about Uvi, Excellent products.

Your opinion on the V Collection is also consistent, more for programming.

So VV3 would be the most interesting for my use apparently.

A good complement to Omnisphere 2 where unnecessary given the patches and sounds of Omnisphere 2?


----------



## Pier (Feb 23, 2021)

Trancer said:


> Indeed Dune 3, but apparently it is very resource intensive.


I don't think that's true, but do try the demo for yourself before dismissing it.

Dune 3 is THE synth for trance.


----------



## Trancer (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank you very much for your review and feedback.

Sylenth 1 is it still in tune with the times compared to Dune 3?


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Feb 24, 2021)

Yeah, Vengeance rules for trance. I used to use their Yamaha ROMpler banks and they were tops! For the CS6x and the MOTIF family. Really awesome sound designers!


----------



## Trancer (Feb 25, 2021)

Thanks for your return.

Indeed Vengeance, a sacred reference and excellent products.

It is true, there are also two sequel Fx and other effects.

If you have any feedback from the two Fx bundles from Vengeance and the other effects plug-ins, do not hesitate to come and share your experience.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 25, 2021)

My two cents... I love VV3, particularly with Falcon. 

I am not a huge fan of Arturia's modeled vintage instruments. 
Something is not quite there. I feel that whenever I play something when I am very familiar with the hardware, like their DX7. Compare their B3 to the others on the market. My favorite Arturia synth is Pigments. 

But VV3 is sampled, and the sounds are right on the money for me. And there are so many good ones.

If you want a synth for programming there are so many better ones, including the ones listed above.


----------



## Trancer (Feb 25, 2021)

Thanks for your feedback.

Precisely, I'm not really trying to do programming.

I am rather a devourer of presets with the possibility of modifying the sound.

Apparently VV3 is perfect for this and more samples of real vintage machines.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 25, 2021)

Trancer said:


> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> Precisely, I'm not really trying to do programming.
> 
> ...


And if money is an issue, Synth Anthology 3 is also great. There's no overlap with VV3.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Feb 25, 2021)

Arturia Pigments v2 is insane!


----------



## Trancer (Feb 25, 2021)

Thanks for your feedback.

No money in this case not a problem.

VV3 really seems like a good choice.

Regarding Pigments 2, it is a direct competitor to Serum.

I don t really like this kind of vst, even if for Serum, a reference in electronic music.


----------



## Pier (Feb 25, 2021)

Trancer said:


> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> No money in this case not a problem.
> 
> ...


If you’re interested in Serum just get Vital which is free and awesome.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Feb 26, 2021)

Pier said:


> If you’re interested in Serum just get Vital which is free and awesome.


I had Pigments (2) and sold it after I got Vital.


----------



## Trancer (Feb 26, 2021)

A question regarding Pigments 2.

Is it stable like vst and is it not too cpu hungry?

Unless I am mistaken, I seem to have consulted articles on this.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 26, 2021)

Trancer said:


> A question regarding Pigments 2.
> 
> Is it stable like vst and is it not too cpu hungry?
> 
> Unless I am mistaken, I seem to have consulted articles on this.


You can get a free demo from Arturia and try it out.


----------



## penfever (Feb 27, 2021)

If you're a preset devourer AND if money is no object, then Vintage Vault 3 + Falcon 2 seems like the natural choice. It IS less CPU-intensive. Every sound is completely authentic out of the box, no tweaking required. You can still do *some* shaping and tweaking in Falcon.

But I just want to point out that, even with sales, VV3 + Falcon 2 is almost 2x the cost of Arturia when it goes on sale.

Arturia also has a couple of really nice features that the UVI software doesn't -- excellent out of the box hardware integration for live tweaking (plays nicely with Maschine, as well as Arturia's own Keystep) and the Analog Lab 4, which combines well with the former if you like presets, since it lets you browse all the presets for all the Arturia software by sonic characteristics and then tweak them on hardware.

I also think that Arturia's sound quality has improved enormously of late. Have you heard their latest revision of the Jupiter?


----------



## Trancer (Feb 27, 2021)

Thanks for your feedback.

Falcon 2 does not seem easy to handle, however.

Vault 3 is really impressive I think.

I had the V collection 6 at the time and had display issues that were never resolved.

Apart from that and a slight apprehension about cpu consumption, Arturia is not bad.

But, I wonder if the Vault 3 is more suitable for me.

Yes heard the version of Jupiter, not bad at all.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 27, 2021)

Trancer said:


> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> Falcon 2 does not seem easy to handle, however.
> 
> ...


You don't need Falcon one bit for VV3 or any UVI instrument. 100% of everything you see about the VV3 synths in the videos can be done in the free player. You can play all the synths, tweak the sounds, add effects, and you can layer them in combis within the free player.

I've been using and enjoying UVI instruments for years, including some in VV3, long before I owned Falcon. While I certainly could supercharge all my stuff using Falcon, it's more common for me to just use Falcon with the Falcon presets, the Falcon expansions, and making my own sounds from scratch.

Finally, anybody with an NKS controller or Maschine can get templates to sort through all the VV3 instruments by category, audition sounds, and have all the knobs pre-mapped. They just need to buy the templates from *Freelance Soundlabs. *You won't get the light guides, though.  The prices are all in Australian dollars, by the way.


----------



## penfever (Feb 27, 2021)

Third party NKS presets cost more, may require paid upgrades, and may be dropped if the vendor goes out of business. They also show up in the User tab on Maschine instead of the main tab and require a certain amount of maintenance by the user (putting them in the correct folder, manually updating Maschine's browser). Finally, they lack certain features, like light guides, as you note.

I use UVI Workstation quite often and I don't think it's a great substitute for Falcon, even if you're just preset browsing. Although it is possible to browse all presets, it is not easily configured via hardware, and UVI requires users to "mount" their libraries before browsing them. Leaping from one instrument to another seamlessly, the way Analog Lab 4 does, is not really possible on UVI Workstation.

I own both and like both, and I still think that for pure preset browsing/tweaking, VV3 is probably the best choice. But there are drawbacks.


----------



## Pier (Feb 27, 2021)

Trancer said:


> I had the V collection 6 at the time and had display issues that were never resolved.


I also had plenty of UI bugs and issues with Pigments 2 on Windows with a 4K monitor.

The experience I had with support was terrible and after 2 weeks of back and forth decided to refund it.

It was my last and only Arturia buy.

I have to admit that Pigments 2 did sound good, but I hated the UI (even without the bugs).

Issues like very low DPI or low FPS rendering. See how the text renders compared to Ableton or to FabFilter ProQ3:











Or see how the plugin window was cropped and the horrible antialiasing:


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 27, 2021)

One thing I do have to say is that a lot of text on certain programs--not just music ones--looks wonky on my 4K monitor. Sadly a lot of companies don't fix this. 

But at least Arturia has resizeable interfaces.


----------



## Pier (Feb 27, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> One thing I do have to say is that a lot of text on certain programs--not just music ones--looks wonky on my 4K monitor. Sadly a lot of companies don't fix this.
> 
> But at least Arturia has resizeable interfaces.


I've only had scaling issues like this with Pigments.

Some old plugins like D16 or Kontakt are also low DPI but at least they work properly. Pigments 2 is somewhat recent.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Feb 27, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> I had Pigments (2) and sold it after I got Vital.


Where can I find good examples of _Vital _patches or tracks made exclusively with it? Is it good for other musical styles apart from EDM? The demos I've heard seem to fall into two main categories: EDM or special effects (SFX) sounds. Their website is not very explicit. Is there a manual? Curious about it. Thanks!


----------



## Alchemedia (Feb 27, 2021)

Vital is now open source!


----------



## Pier (Feb 27, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Where can I find good examples of _Vital _patches or tracks made exclusively with it? Is it good for other musical styles apart from EDM? The demos I've heard seem to fall into two main categories: EDM or special effects (SFX) sounds. Their website is not very explicit. Is there a manual? Curious about it. Thanks!


Vital can be used on any genre, but it will probably attract EDM people mostly.

It's really a very clean sounding synth with endless possibilities. It doesn't sound analog at all if that's what you're looking for.

Edit:

Once I finish my current Zebra sound design mini project I could make a couple of free cinematic presets for Vital to showcase it.


----------



## Trancer (Feb 27, 2021)

Thanks for your feedback.

VV3, seems to me more suited to my needs.

It is also the concern of display bugs and a more consequent cpu consumption which made me hesitate with Uvi.

But as said above, I think Uvi more suited to my needs.

On the other hand, is the management of presets and organization of sounds better with Falcon than with the free player?


----------

